
Anyone want to debate Austrian economics? - rms
http://reddit.com/info/6fjwo/comments/c03p8il
======
davidw
No, we really don't. We want to leave that sort of thing there, where it
belongs, and where people can participate if they so choose. Bringing it here
would be a Bad Idea.

------
rms
This comment was pretty good, summing up the problem inherent with defining
employment as 40 hours a week. <http://reddit.com/info/6fjwo/comments/c03pct0>

The troll is at the bottom of the main thread, he did pretty well by just
comparing Austrian economics to Scientology and then saying inflammatory
things.

~~~
yters
I'd like to, but right now it's too hidden under lingo for me. Is there a good
crash course?

Side note, is there a straightforward way to quantify the wealth of a nation?
Using money seems to be such a shell game.

------
prakash
Please, please kill this thread.

------
cellis
No.

